# My newest little boy



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

He doesnt have a name yet but he is a right fidget! could only get 1 photo of him that wasnt blured or of his butt. so here he is, thanks again FMW


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Call him Fidget?


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

awww hes looking good. thats ok any time


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

You could name him Charcoal!

Or Char, or Coal for short! Or Soot! Or Ash/Ashes!

Or Nero! Or Noir, or Swart, or Zi, or Qara, or Beltza, or Zwart, or Itim, or Musta, or Schwarz, or Fekete, or Svartur, or Hitam, or *****, or Melns, or Juodas, or Czarny, or Preto, or Cierna, or Nyeusi, or Svart, or Du!

Those all mean black in different languages. Got a little too OCD :lol: ... tell me what you name him!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks guys, ive named him J.D short for John Doe lol


----------

